
Where Is Everyone? - nobodyandproud
Hacker News used to have a vibrant and thoughtful population of commenters.<p>What happened?
======
Aachen
Have you read the guidelines in relation to your apparent perception that
quality is decreasing?

------
gradschool
I clicked on here expecting a discussion of the Fermi paradox.

